# Radeon 5770 vs Radeon 4890



## daka123

Which one do you prefer?


----------



## heelsparky0501

5770, newer technology, dx 11 multithread support, about on par with 4890, probably will surpass 4890 speeds with driver enhancements :]


----------



## Anth0789

Well the 4890 is kinda faster just look:
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/HIS/HD_5770/30.html

If its a matter of performance or price ratio id go with the 4890. The 5770 is like a remake of the 4870.


----------



## MijnWraak

5770 = 4870 w/ dx11


----------



## VCheeZ

5770.
-Less power consumption
-Greater overclockability
-Crossfire scaling is off the charts
-oh, and DX11, Open CL 3.1, Eyefinity and all that jazz.


----------



## MintMouse

If I was buying now I'd go for a 5770, nice cards. They're cheaper here than 4890s and with the new features you can't go wrong, their is obviously a little performance drop but, hey, most gaming are still maxable with it.


----------



## Dopamin3

The 5770 will OC very nicely, so it.


----------



## sLowEnd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *VCheeZ* 
5770.
-Less power consumption
*-Greater overclockability*
-Crossfire scaling is off the charts
-oh, and DX11, Open CL 3.1, Eyefinity and all that jazz.

Really? How high are they clocking?


----------



## VCheeZ

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sLowEnd* 
Really? How high are they clocking?

I have maxed out my bios limits at 960 core 1445 memory. Temps only got to 67*c with fan at 35%. I'd say there is more headroom.


----------



## sLowEnd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *VCheeZ* 
I have maxed out my bios limits at 960 core 1445 memory. Temps only got to 67*c with fan at 35%. I'd say there is more headroom.









Doesn't seem like higher OC potential to me.

Last I checked, some 4890's can go over 1ghz core


----------



## ericeod

The 4890 outperforms the 5770. The 5770 is more on par with the 4870. But the 5770 runs more efficient with a die shrink, runs cooler and supports DX11. So take that for what it is worth.


----------



## VCheeZ

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sLowEnd* 
Doesn't seem like higher OC potential to me.

Last I checked, some 4890's can go over 1ghz core

Yea, some. Most top out at around 960-980 and less than 1200 memory. I am saying I have reached the bios limit of 960/1445 and it is not even getting hot enough for the auto fan to turn itself up. As soon as I get this BIOS limit bypassed, we will see how high it can go, but for now I'd say that constitutes as a higher OC potential.


----------



## ericeod

Quote:


Originally Posted by *VCheeZ* 
Yea, some. Most top out at around 960-980 and less than 1200 memory. I am saying I have reached the bios limit of 960/1445 and it is not even getting hot enough for the auto fan to turn itself up. As soon as I get this BIOS limit bypassed, we will see how high it can go, but for now I'd say that constitutes as a higher OC potential.

I will check if the ASUS 5770 I ordered has higher OC potential. I know their 5850 and 5870 can go higher due to ASUS own OCing software and voltage control.


----------



## TranscendentalProtagonist

4890 is still better than the 5770 as of now. IMO, it's much better to go for a 5850 if you're going for a single card setup or at least wait for Fermi/5900.


----------



## hexcode99

I was really interested in a 5770 for my AMD system. But it just does not have the power to cost $160. It should beat 4870 1GB and trade punches with the 4890. But in truth, it doesn't even beat a 4870 512mb half the time.


----------



## DesertRat

4890 stock is faster than 5770 stock, but both are known to be great OCers.

5770 is cheaper @TM IIRC and has DX11, less power/heat, AA/AF methods, etc. + It can easily be OC'd to 4890 levels and beyond. On early drivers it's about on par w/ the 4870 IIRC.

If not a 5770, then save for a 5850.

edit:
Currently owning a 4890 I would not currently buy a 5770. However if I had a 4850 or less(performance-wise) and was looking to upgrade I'd def. have the 5770 near or @ the top of my list.


----------



## edalbkrad

the 4890 is faster but then again the 5770 supports dx11.
By late 2010 we will probably see the first dx11 games


----------



## Grim

Quote:


Originally Posted by *VCheeZ* 
I have maxed out my bios limits at 960 core 1445 memory. Temps only got to 67*c with fan at 35%. I'd say there is more headroom.









Hey - thats decent!

Tell me something real quick - the heatsink for these cards also cool RAM. Corrent?


----------

